# 2004 Chevy Cavalier 2.2L-P0302



## autoken (Jan 5, 2009)

Have an '04 Cavalier w/2.2L eng. Engine has a noticeable missfire after driving and engine warms. When this happens (misfire), check engine light illuminates & begins to shift strangely. Have had scanned and found a P0302 code. Replaced wires/coil boots & plugs. Had rescanned & found p0300, P0302, P0201 & P0202. The P0300 codes are misfire codes & the P200 codes are injector circuit codes. The P0200 codes came up once, were cleared and have not come back since. Injectors have been tested w/ noid light & ohms checked & do not appear to have a problem. Any clues as to what I should check next?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Were the spark plugs the correct gap? What brand were the wires, were the boot long enough to slip and click over the spark plugs?


----------



## MImechMan (Sep 8, 2010)

The next thing that you should check (and the first thing the next time) is the ICM, Ignition Control Module.....Do you smell gas? Also check EGR valve, pull the springs out of the boots and inspect for corrosion cracks etc. also could be the cat converter...Im 99% sure it your ICM though let us know the culprit!!!


----------

